# looking for a job like waitress or cook with lmo



## lenulka (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi there I would like to stay in canada but I need job with lmo. Please if somebody know about some job let me know. Thank you so much.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


lenulka said:


> Hi there I would like to stay in canada but I need job with lmo. Please if somebody know about some job let me know. Thank you so much.


Here in Edmonton, Alberta almost every single Tim Hortons' store has a pre-approved LMO. 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## lenulka (Oct 7, 2012)

thank you so much for your reply. Can you tell me what is the price for car insurance and some price for rent an apartment? thank you so much and have a nice day.


----------



## rachel11 (Nov 9, 2012)

I am a landlord in Edmonton, as everyplace in the world --your rent and price for insurance will be dependant on location and inherent risk of your car--the more likely that your car gets problems or will be stolen the higher your insurance---or the better your place is for location the higher the rent or the smaller the place will be---that being said 

you can find a room( shared accomodations) for as little as 250 per month or a 1bdrm from 700 to 1200 per month.

insurance on cars for a mid size about 7-900 per year.


----------

